# whats is your guilty pleasure song?



## AKOthepanther (Jul 20, 2014)

a song you listen to that you dont want anyone to know you like, post it here!
[video=youtube;j8gNg_LUsT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8gNg_LUsT4[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 20, 2014)

Dammit 12 y/o me!

[video=youtube_share;ci5D5r6ZjXA]http://youtu.be/ci5D5r6ZjXA[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it would get me infracted


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 20, 2014)

haha


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;UJwFO4l74yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJwFO4l74yY[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

Anything from Owl City.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;PIh2xe4jnpk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIh2xe4jnpk[/video]

I make fun of this song a lot. Especially since it has this sorta entitled Superman Prime feel to it. But I always dance to it in the car.

Why you gotta be so reeeeewwwdddd?


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jul 20, 2014)

Probably those rap covers of Linkin Park


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 20, 2014)

Owl City and Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## AKOthepanther (Jul 20, 2014)

owl city = awesome!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeaaaaaah everyone gives me shit for it.
I blame furries for getting me into owl city.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 20, 2014)

Given I'm the second most ardent metalhead, this should be far more embarrassing than it is. 

[video=youtube;X2LTL8KgKv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8[/video]

It's the epitome of a catchy tune, it can get stuck in your head very easily, and while I cannot exactly discern what it means, I wholly appreciate it :v


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 21, 2014)

I really, really, really, like cheesy eurodance. 



Like, a lot.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 21, 2014)

Some elements of my 14-year-old self's music tastes have stuck around...
[video=youtube;0eJ81fSVNlw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eJ81fSVNlw[/video]



Lastdirewolf said:


> Sunglasses At Night



I forgot this song existed... (thank you)


----------



## Macxi (Jul 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;6md5RSnVUuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo[/video]

No doubt in my mind, this is probably my biggest guilty pleasure song. Both the song and the music video are ridiculously entrancing. I've caught myself dancing madly at 3 am to this song, like a dorky 13 year old kid -- and I don't know why. Moonlight madness, I suppose. :I


----------



## Phuseos (Jul 21, 2014)

Groove is in the Heart / Spring Again.
I don't know what it is, they're so cheesy but they just make me happy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 21, 2014)

Macaronii said:


> [video=youtube;6md5RSnVUuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6md5RSnVUuo[/video]
> 
> No doubt in my mind, this is probably my biggest guilty pleasure song. Both the song and the music video are ridiculously entrancing. I've caught myself dancing madly at 3 am to this song, like a dorky 13 year old kid -- and I don't know why. Moonlight madness, I suppose. :I



I don't even know what to think of this song, but the animation is fine.


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 21, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Dammit 12 y/o me!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;ci5D5r6ZjXA]http://youtu.be/ci5D5r6ZjXA[/video]


Love this song!


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSF2i0rU_Q8 This is the shit I grew up to. This song still kicks ass, the difference is, I don't really give a shit what anybody thinks about what I'm listening to. Enjoy!

and that album cover, still gets me. It used creep the shit out of me, still does...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 21, 2014)

^best working out song ever


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 21, 2014)

LOL this.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1NLcdWBN7U


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 21, 2014)

Anything from Alanis Morisette or Jewel, I think, applies here. This might be my number one guilty pleasure, though...

[video=youtube;N-m9fn1yeEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-m9fn1yeEI[/video]

... actually, that, or "2 Become 1" by Spice Girls -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA5jsa1lR9c


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

I find Lady Gaga's Applause catchy as all hell, even though I'm generally not a fan of this style of pop. 
People around me always tell me how it's "definitely not what they'd expect me to like". Meh.

[video=youtube;_bHhpufKRjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bHhpufKRjs[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Jul 23, 2014)

Ughâ€¦ Why? Uhmmm...

[video=youtube;5GhDYg5ZWu8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GhDYg5ZWu8[/video]

There! Now I need to kill you all!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 23, 2014)

As corny as this will sound, I'm not ashamed of anything I listen to. I'm the sort of person who blares music from GBC games while I drive whether the windows are open or not, because that's what I enjoy.

No one can make me feel bad about that ^.^ I don't understand my best friend rolling the windows up if we are listening to Elton John or Busted so people don't hear it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol, my friend does that when I blast hardcore techno on long drives. Its like, bitch if you wanna drive then drive and you can listen to whatever music at whatever volume you want. I don't consume caffeine(Im really sensitive to it, even black tea makes me shaky and distracted as fuck) so loud hard music keeps me awake on 4+ hour drives.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jul 23, 2014)

I would say A7X but I actually love that band, I just don't care


----------



## Hewge (Jul 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;MkeC9WVVsQ4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkeC9WVVsQ4[/video]

Just kidding. I don't have any shame!

_Hearthstone edition_


----------



## Demensa (Jul 25, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> As corny as this will sound, I'm not ashamed of anything I listen to. I'm the sort of person who blares music from GBC games while I drive whether the windows are open or not, because that's what I enjoy.
> 
> No one can make me feel bad about that ^.^ I don't understand my best friend rolling the windows up if we are listening to Elton John or Busted so people don't hear it.



I'm not ashamed of anything I listen to either.  Mostly I just post things I'm 'should' be embarrassed about liking in these threads.
Reminds me of driving around with my friends, with the classical radio station turned up to 11.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it weird that I find it, well, weird -for lack of a better word- how stuff that's light (not some  type of Metal), 15+ years old, or has roots in one's youth somehow gets  piled into "Guilty Pleasure"?

I've given a lot 'Thumbs Up' I've given to the posts in this thread. A lot of it is my regular music taste.

This for me still holds the "Guilty Pleasure" benchmark in my playlist: _(Celine Dion - The Power of Love)_. I still twitch a bit inside everytime I read the artist's name, but the song's feels...!


----------



## Loktipus (Aug 1, 2014)

Booty Buttcheeks - Thugnifficent

I just....I can't.....but also...I can't....


----------



## Cocobanana (Aug 1, 2014)

Should I feel guilty about liking this song (and being obsessed with this band?) 

[video=youtube;Hu0xlyLwK7Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hu0xlyLwK7Q[/video]


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 1, 2014)

Okay...I have narrowed it down to one that always gets the "WTF!?!?" reaction from my friends: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Zh8fkas5A


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 1, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Okay...I have narrowed it down to one that always gets the "WTF!?!?" reaction from my friends: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7Zh8fkas5A



EMO!! :v

...

I actually listened to this when I was 16 x:

_
Dammit 15 y/o me!
[video=youtube_share;xqds0B_meys]http://youtu.be/xqds0B_meys[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's another one

[video=youtube;urNyg1ftMIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urNyg1ftMIU[/video]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2014)

Not guilty at all actually, fuck you
[video=youtube_share;JTMVOzPPtiw]http://youtu.be/JTMVOzPPtiw[/video]


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2014)

Pretty much anything Speedcore.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;Yn-oemgzlEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn-oemgzlEU[/video]


----------



## Inkswitch (Sep 30, 2014)

Mine is... *shudder*... this:
[video=youtube;0HR4hp_-kSI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HR4hp_-kSI[/video]

Don't judge me


----------



## Kooky (Oct 1, 2014)

this song and a lot of others in the emo pop like genres 
[video=youtube;0iB8FPrauFw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iB8FPrauFw[/video]


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;cV9dOaQcdYA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV9dOaQcdYA[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 2, 2014)

Every booty anthem that has been playing on the radio. I counted five of them last time I checked. Every single one of them has a flaw or flaws -for lack of a better term- that lands them into my ever-growing 'guilty-pleasure' list.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;I2REZSj4XnE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2REZSj4XnE[/video]
Plus every other song from their earlier discography.


----------



## silver_foxfang (Oct 2, 2014)

owl city vanilla twilight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIz2K3ArrWk


----------

